# Culinary School in Sacramento, CA.



## mmjackson (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi All,

I am new to the Chef Talk website. I wanted to join for I might be able to help some of the members on this site. I currently work for the Kitchen Academy in Sacramento. We just opened our doors to new students on February 19th 2007. So far, it has been such a blast and exciting for me and residents within and surrounding cities of Sacramento to have a Culinary Art School within driving distance. My dream is to one day open my own restaurant for I have the passion for cooking and entertaining. In the meantime, I am helping others with the same dreams to stay on track. I have nothing but positive things to say about the Kitchen Academy so if anyone has an interest in Culinary give me a call or email and I will gladly give you a tour of our school. www.kitchenacademy.com
866-548-2223 ext.7098

I look forward to chatting, and sharing recipes with the ChefTalk Crew.

Have a pleasant day, 
Maria


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Maria and welcome to Chef Talk.

I'm moving this to the culinary students'/culinary schools forum.

Mezzaluna


----------



## britjo8688 (Mar 28, 2007)

I recently got accepted into the Kitchen Academy in Hollywood, CA. I am actually registered to begin classes in the beginning of July. I would like to hear as much about the school as possible. I am extremely excited about starting. If you have any valuable information or advice, please let me know!

I am very nervous because I am a self-taught cook. Nobody in my family ever showed me how to do it, I just took it upon myself to pick it up. I hope it's something I can handle.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Maria-
Hello, welcome to the clan!! I heard about the opening- and saw it on Good Day Sacramento- beautiful gleaming kitchen, with lots of burners!! LOL I'm a student at Napoli Culinary Academy here in Sacramento. A much smaller school, culinary management program- but I was able to go part time which is what I needed. Nice to have a new school here in the area- so much culinary opportunities here! If I can ever get time enough to go see your school, I'll be sure to ask for you!


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i vissited the kitchen acadmey and your sales reps or admisions reps push way to hard with in 20min of me being there you wanted a deposit. in my opion your school isnt long enough 7months of traning you cant learn eveything you need to know. its seems to me like thats that class you take to be a good cook not a top chef.


----------

